# es sap / se sap



## bwuw

Hola a tothom!

Tinc un dubte sobre l'ús del pronom "es" o "se". Quan s'ha d'utilitzar un o altre? És correcte "se sap" però no ho és "es sap"? Sempre s'ha de fer servir "se" o només en un determinat context?
Si algú sap les normes, si us plau, que me les digui! A mi em consta que s'ha de dir "se sap" tot i que també he trobat que la forma reforçada "es" s'utilitza davant de consonant. Estic feta un embolic.
Gràcies!


----------



## tamen

L'ús teòric seria "es", però en casos en què el verb comença en "s" o so equivalent ("ce"), aquell pronom "es" es modifica en "se".

Com *se *sap
Allà *se *celebren casaments
*Se* serveixen plats combinats
Si *se* segueix aquest camí...

Segurament hi ha casos dubtosos (ara no me'n ve cap a la memòria), però en general l'ús (_ús aconsellat_; ningú no t'hauria de dir que (*es sap* sigui incorrecte) és el que descric.

Hi ha altres casos en que el pronom pren la forma inversa: et >> te, per exemple. "Com TE dius" és el que he dit jo sempre i allò que havia sentit de menut. Però ara, si ho dius, se't miren com si sortissis d'un llibre vell.


Salut


----------



## ernest_

bwuw said:


> Tinc un dubte sobre l'ús del pronom "es" o "se". Quan s'ha d'utilitzar un o altre? És correcte "se sap" però no ho és "es sap"? Sempre s'ha de fer servir "se" o només en un determinat context?
> Si algú sap les normes, si us plau, que me les digui! A mi em consta que s'ha de dir "se sap" tot i que també he trobat que la forma reforçada "es" s'utilitza davant de consonant. Estic feta un embolic.



Que jo sàpiga és tan correcte un com l'altre, simplement que pronunciar "es sap" (o "es" + qualsevol verb començat per "s") pot resultar ambigu, per tant diem "se sap".

En altres verbs,  em sembla que també és bastant flexible, per exemple "com se diu" en lloc de "com es diu" també és habitual de sentir.


----------



## tamen

tamen said:


> Segurament hi ha casos dubtosos (ara no me'n ve cap a la memòria), però en general l'ús (_ús aconsellat_; ningú no t'hauria de dir que (*es sap* sigui incorrecte) és el que descric.
> 
> Hi ha altres casos en que el pronom pren la forma inversa: et >> te, per exemple. "Com TE dius" és el que he dit jo sempre i allò que havia sentit de menut. Però ara, si ho dius, se't miren com si sortissis d'un llibre vell.
> 
> 
> Salut





Ben d'acord, Ernest: Tant que les dues formes són legítimes com en el fet que en altres casos, pel mateix motiu d'evitar cacofonies, tendim a SE: com a l'exemple que proposes,  "Com SE diu", germà del que deia jo amb "ET > TE", de "Com TE dius".

Baixant de la Font del Gat,
una noia, una noia.
Baixant de la Font del Gat,
una noia i un soldat.

Pregunteu-li com SE diu:
"Marieta, Marieta".
Pregunteu-li com SE diu:
"Marieta de l'ull viu".


----------



## RIU

tamen said:


> Ben d'acord, Ernest: Tant que les dues formes són legítimes com en el fet que en altres casos, pel mateix motiu d'evitar cacofonies, tendim a SE: com a l'exemple que proposes, "Com SE diu", germà del que deia jo amb "ET > TE", de "Com TE dius".
> 
> Baixant de la Font del Gat,
> una noia, una noia.
> Baixant de la Font del Gat,
> una noia i un soldat.
> 
> Pregunteu-li com SE diu:
> "Marieta, Marieta".
> Pregunteu-li com SE diu:
> "Marieta de l'ull viu".


 
Hola, 

Permeteu-me una pregunta. No es molt barceloní aquest canvi? Ara dubto si l'he sentit gaire en altres llocs.


----------



## xupxup

No sé si és molt barceloní, però al tarragoní, i diria que en general a molts parlars occidentals, el que és normal és fer servir les formes me, te, se, nos (mos)... en frases com ara: _El Joan te portarà la bossa. Me va dir que callés. Quan mos passaran a buscar?_
Al Vendrell això està mig mig. El mos no es fa servir, i diria que molta gent no t'entendria, però les formes me-te-se són força normals de sentir.


----------



## Tige

Hola! Estic mig escrivint mig corregint un text i em trobo "se separa", que és un exemple paregut al del fil... Jo faig com diu Xup xup, que sempre gasto el "me, te, se" i com sé que no és normatiu, tendeixo a escriure-ho tot amb "em, et, es"...
Llavors, segons el que dieu, escriure "se separa" és correcte, no?


----------



## tamen

Tige said:


> Llavors, segons el que dieu, escriure "se separa" és correcte, no?





Totalment correcte, i preferible a "es separa", que, com ja s'ha dit, no es podria condemnar tampoc per incorrecte.


----------



## panjabigator

Molt bon dia a tothom,

Nomès volia afegir que en mallorquí, es fa servir "se" en comptes de "es", o pel menys és ho que sento molt d'amics mallorquins.  

PG


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Tamen!


----------



## spanien

Mmm, jo pensava que s'escrivia "es" i es pronunciava "se", depenent d'on es parla.


----------



## Tige

M'interessa aquesta observació, Spanien, perquè estic parlant d'un informe, i per tant hauria de ser formal... Espero a veure si algú confirma el que dius...


----------



## spanien

A mi, personalment, em sona informal. Fa molt de temps que he deixat d'estudiar la gramàtica catalana i ara pel moment no escric en català.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

El que a mi em sona informal és, per exemple, "*te* dic que no", però en el cas de "se sap" i en el teu, Tige, hi ha la recomanació, com diuen més amunt, que s'utilitzi (i s'escrigui en textos formals) així (se sap, se separa). Res no és incorrecte, només "es recomana".


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Betu! Em queda clar del tot!


----------



## pauinst

bwuw said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Tinc un dubte sobre l'ús del pronom "es" o "se". Quan s'ha d'utilitzar un o altre? És correcte "se sap" però no ho és "es sap"? Sempre s'ha de fer servir "se" o només en un determinat context?
> Si algú sap les normes, si us plau, que me les digui! A mi em consta que s'ha de dir "se sap" tot i que també he trobat que la forma reforçada "es" s'utilitza davant de consonant. Estic feta un embolic.
> Gràcies!


Com passa el temps veritat? Tretze anys després he tingut el mateix dubte, gràcies a tots per respondre.


----------

